# Minnesota Deer License



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it true that the youth nonresident deer licenses for minnesota are only like 13 bucks? Thats ages 12-17.

:sniper:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, it is true... and the youth can shoot either a buck or a doe... you CANT party hunt for a youth doe though if you are in an antlerless lottery area.


----------

